# Slim's at Waxstock



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

_Don't forget to come and pay us a visit at Waxtock! 
_
We will be there all day to serve you and meet your needs. Our master detailers will be on hand to answer any questions you may have, share tips and tricks of the trade, and offer solutions to your problems.

Hope to see you there!


----------

